

Founderscard, awesome benefits for Founders - ravensley14
https://founderscard.com/membership?code=FCRAVENSLEY125

======
angersock
Wow, complete with a picture of a Maserati (and later maybe a Rolex) when I
opened the page.

If I saw a founder flash one of these, I'd wonder why the fuck they weren't
spending that money helping out their employees or developing their business
through sales. Garbage.

